# So much for noise laws....



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Last night a local beach bar played unbelievably loud music until 3.30 a.m. Our house is about 2km away across a valley but it sounded as if we had our own sound system on full blast, even with windows closed and shutters down. People who live in the apartment complexes a few hundred metres from the bar must have been holding the furniture down.
I'm going to have a doze when I've done the chores but I pity the poor sods who had to go to work.
I read that Andalucian noise laws are quite specific about the rules regarding amplified music. It's supposed to stop at 23.00 I believe. Whilst I personally think that's a bit early for a weekend, 3.30a.m. has got to be way out of order.
What I don't understand is why the Policia Local didn't shut them down. Lights were on in many windows round here so people must have complained. I gave up on sleep and took the dog for a walk at 2.00a.m. Even he was showing signs of annoyance
Hopefully this won't go on every night or I can see myself bulldozing the shack with my trusty LR Disco.
Are these noise laws ever applied? Or are they like many other laws, simply disregarded


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Last night a local beach bar played unbelievably loud music until 3.30 a.m. Our house is about 2km away across a valley but it sounded as if we had our own sound system on full blast, even with windows closed and shutters down. People who live in the apartment complexes a few hundred metres from the bar must have been holding the furniture down.
> I'm going to have a doze when I've done the chores but I pity the poor sods who had to go to work.
> I read that Andalucian noise laws are quite specific about the rules regarding amplified music. It's supposed to stop at 23.00 I believe. Whilst I personally think that's a bit early for a weekend, 3.30a.m. has got to be way out of order.
> What I don't understand is why the Policia Local didn't shut them down. Lights were on in many windows round here so people must have complained. I gave up on sleep and took the dog for a walk at 2.00a.m. Even he was showing signs of annoyance
> ...


Morning ..... was this a one off ? because last night was San Juan which involves beach partying! music, bbqs, bonfires and generally revellary! we live opposite Estepona beach and it was very noisy down there last night on the beach BUT FANTASTIC !!!! we knew it was a celebration and not a normal night on the beach!
Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Morning ..... was this a one off ? because last night was San Juan which involves beach partying! music, bbqs, bonfires and generally revellary! we live opposite Estepona beach and it was very noisy down there last night on the beach BUT FANTASTIC !!!! we knew it was a celebration and not a normal night on the beach!
> Sue x



Aah....all is revealed....Thanks, Sue. If I'd known I'd have gone with friends and joined in instead of reading on the terrace!
My diary which has a list of public holidays didn't show anything for yesterday.
Is San Juan a local fiesta?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Aah....all is revealed....Thanks, Sue. If I'd known I'd have gone with friends and joined in instead of reading on the terrace!
> My diary which has a list of public holidays didn't show anything for yesterday.
> Is San Juan a local fiesta?


San Juan is a national celebration, not a holiday as such, just a big party


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Aah....all is revealed....Thanks, Sue. If I'd known I'd have gone with friends and joined in instead of reading on the terrace!
> My diary which has a list of public holidays didn't show anything for yesterday.
> Is San Juan a local fiesta?



Here you go ...... this should help - Im always amazed at hwo the Spanish know how to party and celebrate! anything for a good time ..... and last night the atmosphere was fantastic!

The Fiestas of Spain : San Juan

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go ...... this should help - Im always amazed at hwo the Spanish know how to party and celebrate! anything for a good time ..... and last night the atmosphere was fantastic!
> 
> The Fiestas of Spain : San Juan
> 
> Sue x


That is very true. Apparently, when the music stopped, everyone went home. Just like that.No drunken shouting in the streets, no mass public brawling...
If a party like that had taken place in my UK home town, the police would have been out with dogs, riot gear etc and the local hospital A&E would have been working overtime.
Thanks for the list, Sue. Now I know what to expect, I'll be there partying too
I'm not a miserable old sod, it's just that I had no idea it was fiesta yesterday.
My ignorance


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That is very true. Apparently, when the music stopped, everyone went home. Just like that.No drunken shouting in the streets, no mass public brawling...
> If a party like that had taken place in my UK home town, the police would have been out with dogs, riot gear etc and the local hospital A&E would have been working overtime.
> Thanks for the list, Sue. Now I know what to expect, I'll be there partying too
> I'm not a miserable old sod, it's just that I had no idea it was fiesta yesterday.
> My ignorance


lol....no worries - the first year we lived in Spain (Coin) I was convinced on more than one occasion that people were being shot in the valley opposite our place, or that a civil was in the offing ! ...... they also turned out to be "fiestas" or local "celebrations" with lots of bangers / firecrackers involved ...... we learn as we go along ! next year get your shorts on build a bonfire on the beach and have a great time !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That is very true. Apparently, when the music stopped, everyone went home. Just like that.No drunken shouting in the streets, no mass public brawling...
> If a party like that had taken place in my UK home town, the police would have been out with dogs, riot gear etc and the local hospital A&E would have been working overtime.
> Thanks for the list, Sue. Now I know what to expect, I'll be there partying too
> I'm not a miserable old sod, it's just that I had no idea it was fiesta yesterday.
> My ignorance


and you'll probably find that no-one had to go to work today, either

everything is supposed to be shut - even some bars won't open again til this evening around here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> lol....no worries - the first year we lived in Spain (Coin) I was convinced on more than one occasion that people were being shot in the valley opposite our place, or that a civil was in the offing ! ...... they also turned out to be "fiestas" or local "celebrations" with lots of bangers / firecrackers involved ...... we learn as we go along ! next year get your shorts on build a bonfire on the beach and have a great time !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


our 'wake up' started at 8am this morning - lasted over an hour...............

the kids slept right through it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> and you'll probably find that no-one had to go to work today, either
> 
> everything is supposed to be shut - even some bars won't open again til this evening around here


Oh no......I'm out of dog food!!!! Is Carrefour Estepona open?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh no......I'm out of dog food!!!! Is Carrefour Estepona open?


Estepona is open! well it was when I left for work this morning anyway ... and traffic was pretty normal between Estepona and Malaga for a Wednesday so it looks like a pretty normal working day for some of us !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Estepona is open! well it was when I left for work this morning anyway ... and traffic was pretty normal between Estepona and Malaga for a Wednesday so it looks like a pretty normal working day for some of us !



That's a relief. Our Little Azor is hungry after his 2.00a.m. stroll. You can't keep a Ridgeback without food for long
Thanks for the info on San Juan, Sue.. Now I know why I smelled burning last night. I thought something was smouldering in the house or garden, kept wandering about sniffing with a torch
What a pillock
But as you said, next time it's the shorts and my very own little bonfire


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That's a relief. Our Little Azor is hungry after his 2.00a.m. stroll. You can't keep a Ridgeback without food for long
> Thanks for the info on San Juan, Sue.. Now I know why I smelled burning last night. I thought something was smouldering in the house or garden, kept wandering about sniffing with a torch
> What a pillock
> But as you said, next time it's the shorts and my very own little bonfire


I believe it's the only time in the year when you can camp on the beach so maybe that's why no noise was heard when they went home coz they didn't.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Supermarket open, food bought, dog fed...........now time to doze under the parasol.
After partaking of that well-known sleeping aid, a large G&T with limes.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Supermarket open, food bought, dog fed...........now time to doze under the parasol.
> After partaking of that well-known sleeping aid, a large G&T with limes.


Glad you have got the dog (and yourself!) sorted ... enjoy your day in the sun !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Glad you have got the dog (and yourself!) sorted ... enjoy your day in the sun !


Thanks, and you too - if you are at work, the sun sets very late in Spain, plenty of time for enjoying free time afterwards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh no......I'm out of dog food!!!! Is Carrefour Estepona open?


pass...........................:confused2:


----------

